# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  أسرار - أمل طنانة

## mohammad qasaimeh

ترى إليك يحثُّ اللّيـلُ أفكـاري؟

وعدُ اللّقاءِ على أهدابِ أشعـاري؟


طيَّ السّطورِ على الميعـادِ يجمعُنـا

نجوى الحروفِ ولثمُ النّـارِ للنّـارِ


هيّأتُ دمعي وكفّـاً فـي تضرّعهـا

همسُ الصّلاةِ على أعتابِ أقـداري:


ياربِّ خلِّ حبيبي في مـدى أملـي

أفقَ الزّمانِ و أفلاكـي وأقمـاري


هذا يراعـي و أوراقـي وقافيتـي

شوقُ العناقِ وسلاّتـي وأغمـاري


حسبُ المساءِ إذا فاحَـتْ رسائلُنـا

يغشـى الحنيـنَ بأجفـانٍ وأستـارِ


ضاقتْ بصدري على الأيّامِ قصّتنـا

ما لي وللّحنِ إن لم يُبْـكِ أوتـاري؟


هل ينفعُ الضّوءُ دونَ الصّبحِ ينشُرُهُ؟

أو ينفعُ العطرُ إنْ لم يرقَ أَسـواري؟


كم ذا تمنّيتُ لو نـروي حكايتَنـا

وليخطرِ الهمسُ من نجـمٍ لسمّـارِ


أو لو زرعتُ على كتفيكَ من خُصلي

آثارَ عشقـي وتهيامـي وتذكـاري


لو كان لي فوقَ غصنِ الفجرِ عندلةٌ

مرّتْ معَ الضّوعِ مـن دارٍ إلـى دارِ


لا ياحبيبي فقـد مزّقـتُ خاطرتـي

هل يُنبْتُ العشقَ إلاّ كهفُ أسـرارِ؟


أو يحضُنُ القلبَ إلاّ أضلُعٌ خرسَـتْ

ضَمَّتْ شذاهـا بـأوراقٍ وأخـدارِ


أحلى الغرامِ على الأيّـامِ وشوشـةٌ

عامَتْ على الغيمِ في أحـداقِ نـوّارِ


تاقتْ إليها خدودُ الوردِ فانسكَبَـتْ

دمعَ النّدى يشتكـي فجـراً لأزرارِ


أحلى الغرامِ حبيبي قصّـةٌ عبقَـتْ

تلهو بها الرّيحُ فـي نفـيٍ وإقـرارِ..!

----------

